
Hackage.haskell.org is down - zdw
http://hackage.haskell.org
======
chrisdornan
unscheduled maintenance, see [https://mail.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-
cafe/2018-April/1...](https://mail.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-
cafe/2018-April/128913.html)

